# Rate the setup



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Willslideonsnow/10


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

27.4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lad Stones (Sep 9, 2016)

80085 will cover it.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

All from different years.. This will never work!


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

worst combination ever! I can't even imagine how are going to put them togheter...I tried, it's impossible.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

DapperROMESDS said:


> BURTON Cartel 2015
> BURTON Ruler 2016
> ROME AGENT 2014


ROME Agent 2014
BURTON Cartel 2015 
BURTON Ruler 2016

Phew. Fixed that.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

F1EA said:


> ROME Agent 2014
> BURTON Cartel 2015
> BURTON Ruler 2016
> 
> Phew. Fixed that.


You must be CDO! (...it's like ocd but in alphabetical order!)  


_This_ will probably drive you *mad...*








:rofl3::rofl3::rofl3::rofl3:


----------

